# First Bigeye tuna



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

Headed out at 3:15 am yesterday morning to West Atlantis (115 miles off shore) and had fish in the boat by 7:30 am. We only managed to get 1 out of the 3 in the boat. Other 2 came unbuttoned boatside, but it took every ounce of muscle we had to get this 200 lb. bad boy over the gunnels. We also caught a bunch of Mahi and to end the day landed and released a White Marlin.


----------



## save$ (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow,  now what do you do with that?    Sell it?    Bet that was huge fun!   I never went after anything larger than a bluefish.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

save$ said:


> Wow, now what do you do with that? Sell it? Bet that was huge fun! I never went after anything larger than a bluefish.


We steaked it and split it 3 ways. (Could have sold it, maybe if we got the others.)  Friends and family will be eating sushi and seared tuna steaks this weekend. I'll have to get a bucket of wasabi and a jug of soy sauce.


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2012)

Ohhh - very jealous.  Between the tuna and Mahi you have some might fine eating.  Always wanted to do that kind of fishing and haven't yet.  Some day.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice pictures & fish.
Do you use a harpoon when they're that big?
Bet that one filled the freezer  

Saw a TV series about commercial fishing for tuna, they get some really big ones & some get away.
They catch several sharks too.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes bogy we had to poon him, did not have the big gaff with us, We were expecting to get 30 to 60 lb. yellowfin and albies. Saw lot's of life out on the blue waters, dolphin, manta rays, and all sorts of fish breaking. No sharks this trip.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 24, 2012)

Who's the old phart in the pic?


----------



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Who's the old phart in the pic?


I will get you out there if you want to Eric, but you will have to bring your own diapers


----------



## smoke show (Aug 24, 2012)

I am old enough to lose my grip from time to time...


----------



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

Boat cruises, did 28 knts in the dark. Bring a bean bag
Check out defiant on back of Captains shirt.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 24, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Who's the old phart in the pic?



I think he looks quite dapper...


----------



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I think he looks quite dapper...


Thanks Gamma, he means well, as I was taught 100 yrs ago. "Sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me"


----------



## Jags (Aug 24, 2012)

Screw all this "chit chat" - I want to go fishing.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 24, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Thanks Gamma, he means well, as I was taught 100 yrs ago. "Sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me"


C'mon Joe. Just ribbin ya. Your like a big booger, fun to pick on....


----------



## Defiant (Aug 24, 2012)

smoke show said:


> C'mon Joe. Just ribbin ya. Your like a big booger, fun to pick on....


Thanks buddy, Lets get an offshore hearth trip going. You, Mad Dog, Scotty, and Gamma, oh have to add Jags.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll bring the beer.


----------



## loon (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like a great time for sure 

loon


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 26, 2012)

as I sit here, on Sunday, trying to convince a gentleman to NOT put 24 ga smoke pipe thru his flammable GARAGE wall to vent his wood stove, listening to the reasons why he thinks its safe and will do it anyhow, I look outside, see the beautiful sunny day, thinking of the meat on that bigeye, then thinking of sesame crusted tuna with wasabi mashed potatoes, I ponder the fun and thrills of working on Sunday......GREAT fish, Defiant! Grats!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 26, 2012)

Enjoyed sushi and seared tuna, clamming tomorrow then back to work for two weeks


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Enjoyed sushi and seared tuna, clamming tomorrow then back to work for two weeks
> View attachment 72684
> View attachment 72685


 I hate you, defiant!


----------



## Jags (Aug 27, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> I hate you, defiant!


 
Yeah - he sucks.

***mumblemumblemumble - not even an invite - mumblemumble***


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 27, 2012)

hmmmm Old Lyme....not all that far.....no invite here either.......


----------



## certified106 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dang, that's a heck of a tuna! Congrats! The biggest thing I get to catch around here is Walleye but I would love the chance to hook that bad boy!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 27, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Dang, that's a heck of a tuna! Congrats! The biggest thing I get to catch around here is Walleye but I would love the chance to hook that bad boy!


 hook it, hell, I want to EAT it! and he even cooked it right!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 27, 2012)

Too bad for you guyz ....I got an invite.....just sayin...


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> We steaked it and split it 3 ways. (Could have sold it, maybe if we got the others.) *Friends* and family will be eating sushi and seared tuna steaks this weekend. I'll have to get a bucket of wasabi and a jug of soy sauce.


I'm yer friend, aren't I?... Looks like you guys had a great time, sounds like the feast was even better still!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Thanks buddy, Lets get an offshore hearth trip going. You, Mad Dog, Scotty, and Gamma, oh have to add Jags.


 Damm you, I'LL BE THERE!!  It's on, next summer we're coming up!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Damm you, I'LL BE THERE!! It's on, next summer we're coming up!


Just waiting for Mad Dog and I can make this happen for next year. Off Shore tuna is just heating up now


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Just waiting for Mad Dog and I can make this happen for next year. Off Shore tuna is just heating up now


 I'm serious, me and Mad Dog will make the trip.  Hopefully Jags and SS can get out this way too.  I have long-dreamt of going off shore tuna fishing......Let me know the kind of money I need to save and I will start this winter.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm serious, me and Mad Dog will make the trip. Hopefully Jags and SS can get out this way too. I have long-dreamt of going off shore tuna fishing......Let me know the kind of money I need to save and I will start this winter.


If we go with my buddy out of Point Judith RI slow comfortable 35' Eastern for an overnighter looking at less than $200 a person. We catch fish.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

Where is Mad Dog? rubbing sticks to get a campfire going?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Just waiting for Mad Dog and I can make this happen for next year. Off Shore tuna is just heating up now



Wow.... How the Hell did I miss this?!?!?!?



Defiant said:


> Where is Mad Dog? rubbing sticks to get a campfire going?



Damn straight I'm comin! Im lazy, I use lighters!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 27, 2012)

Defiant said:


> If we go with my buddy out of Point Judith RI slow comfortable 35' Eastern for an overnighter looking at less than $200 a person. We catch fish.


years ago, went after Giants....cruised around, got nada.......fun, but man, those things can be elusive! Eat em or take them to Montauk and sell them?


----------



## Defiant (Aug 27, 2012)

We could have sold him for $2400 but it was our first and he was good. If we got the 2 others, well that might be a different story.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, if we catch some on our trip next year, we'll build a makeshift keyhole firepit right on a beach somewhere, cut a slab off of a fish and sear it right on the fire......AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH.....


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh quit it you guys.  I would LOVE to do that, but am pretty much assured that any "vacation" will be relegated to traveling to Texas to see the grand sons.  Love the grand sons, but hate Houston.


----------



## swagler85 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow that's a nice fish


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2012)

I wanna go!  

Nice fish!!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I wanna go!
> 
> Nice fish!!



Lets go! 

We'll load up and grab Scotty on the way


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like a plan...I guess I don't have to be "quiet" during this type of fishing trip..lol....
I have a "problem" with being quiet...


----------



## smoke show (Aug 29, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Sounds like a plan...I guess I don't have to be "quiet" during this type of fishing trip..lol....
> I have a "problem" with being quiet...


How bout we wait for them at the bar? I don't care if your loud...


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2012)

smoke show said:


> How bout we wait for them at the bar? I don't care if your loud...


 

Pervert!


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 30, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Sounds like a plan...I guess I don't have to be "quiet" during this type of fishing trip..lol....
> I have a "problem" with being quiet...


 so long as you take yer turn on the fightin' chair, loud is fine! Worse yet, have to wear that dang rod-butt apparatus around yer waist....we went cod fishing a while back to Stellwagen.....I had an enormous bruise on my gut from it....but, we filled the boat with cod!


----------

